# At this strange stage of "recovery", MUST READ!



## Themanthemyth

I've had derealization for 1 year and 3 month now, got it last year september, at the moment, i am at this point where i am extremely comfortable with derealization, it's uncomfortably comfortable, the visual symptoms are gone, but they're still here if that makes sense, things don't look weird to me, i can put up with it, however i still can sense derealization, i have not broken free from it, i still sense it's there. I do not obsess about derealization, i've just learnt to cope with it, however, i still can not get it out of my head, i have at least mini thoughts about it during the day, not conciously like i used to, and not as intense, but the little thoughts are.

My memory is so cloudy, i forgot most of my childhood, but i have not lost total memory, my brain is foggy, and clouded up with nonsense at times. My perception of time is also weak, i forget what i did like two days ago, before it use to stress me so much, but i've learnt to be comfortanle with it even though i wish to have that clarity and sense of memory i use to have.

My motivation to recover is so low, even though i want to recover in the back of my mind, buy because i've gotten so used to derealization, that fact doesn't give me enough motivation to recover. It feels like i don't need to recover, i'm just extremrely comfortable with this condition, but i still have it, and that is a fact i want to get rid of. I want to start moving forward to the point where i start to feel emotion again, to start remembering memory better, to have a clear mind, to actually realize "repersonalization", to actually 100% understand i do not suffer the visual symptoms again.

I want to know at what point am i in the recovery process?

Is this stage im at right now close to recovery?

What do i need to do in order to move forward?


----------



## Themanthemyth

What is level 1? And i've tried distraction, i move forward with it, but at a certain point i feel i am not making any progress, it just feels like I'm not getting any where, like im forcing myself too much to not think about it, i just want to distract myself without forcing it but doing it naturally.

And OFCOURSE i would want to, i understand i cam fix this myself in a short space of time, but everytime i keep getting obsessed with learning about recovery than rather sticking with recovery and actually doing it.


----------



## Cotillion

What visual symptoms did you have?


----------



## nickshannon12

i feel exactly like this right now and it’s scaring me so much i just wanna know if anyone has ever got past this


----------

